# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptaret ne Itali

## donna76

U hap tema e re!
Benvenuti a tutti!! :Lulja3:

----------


## maryp

ben trovata Donna... come va la vita dalle tue parti?

----------


## Albmaster

Hmmm...lini shume per te deshiruar ju shqiptaret e italise. !!

----------


## maryp

> Hmmm...lini shume per te deshiruar ju shqiptaret e italise. !!


paske nderruar vend ti keshtu??, apo fut dhe veten tek kjo qe ke shkruajtur me lart?

----------


## Albmaster

> paske nderruar vend ti keshtu??, apo fut dhe veten tek kjo qe ke shkruajtur me lart?


MARY PO ME ZGENJEN DHE TI....NE MENYRE FANTASTIKE POR PO ME ZHGENJEN....

----------


## maryp

> MARY PO ME ZGENJEN DHE TI....NE MENYRE FANTASTIKE POR PO ME ZGJEN....


e di si eshte puna o albmaster, para se te shkruash dicka eshte mire te mos i pergjithesosh gjerat..

----------


## [Perla]

Jeni qe jeni pse nuk merrni armet, beni '97 ne itali ?  :ngerdheshje:  

Ps. Alda mund te hapesh pak mesazhet private te lutem ?

----------


## donna76

Maryp ngelem vetem  :i ngrysur:   dalle mie parti si muore di caldo.....
per il resto bene dai. il 12 ago vado a fare un giro in Croazia, ferie fino il 30 . :Lulja3: 

tu dove vai di bello?  non ricordo dove abiti?

----------


## ChuChu

> per il resto bene dai. il 12 ago vado a fare un giro in Croazia, ferie fino il 30 .


ma dai... dove in croazia?

----------


## donna76

> ma dai... dove in croazia?


split, nja 2/3 dite  pastaj do zbres poshte per ne shqiperi

----------


## skender76

Hooooh, Buonasera a tutti belli & b...elli :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

Albmaster, t'lutem, a t'vi t'baj nje foto te scrivania jote prej intelektualos   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## donna76

Buonasera Skender76 .

si e vero io sono bellissima  :Lulja3: 

Skender mos na hap avaze tani me tavolinat e Albamaster se tani sa mbaroi nje perleshje , tre anetare iken fluturuan,
dukej siku ishim te "Uomini e Donne"

----------


## skender76

Je, je...po maryp ta kalon ne kthes... :ngerdheshje: 

Kam lan ca pjata pa la sonte......... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Buonasera Skender76 .
> 
> si e vero io sono bellissima


kaq e mire je mi?

takoju nji here me skenerin , qe ti iki menja nga gjoja

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## maryp

> Maryp ngelem vetem   dalle mie parti si muore di caldo.....
> per il resto bene dai. il 12 ago vado a fare un giro in Croazia, ferie fino il 30 .
> 
> tu dove vai di bello?  non ricordo dove abiti?


plasem mi  :i ngrysur:   une banoj ne Rome e ketu vapa me lageshtire po na e ze frymen..
per quanto riguarda alle ferie une me 9 gusht nisem per ne indonezi e malajzi e kthehem andej nga data 5 shtator... po numeroj ditet.. nuk kalojne kurre.. uffffiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> plasem mi   une banoj ne Rome e ketu vapa me lageshtire po na e ze frymen..
> per quanto riguarda alle ferie une me 9 gusht nisem per ne indonezi e malajzi e kthehem andej nga data 5 shtator... po numeroj ditet.. nuk kalojne kurre.. uffffiiiiiiiiiii


marypo, kujdes anej ti se jon mylslo, mos te kapin dhe te bojne noj gjo te keqe,  :pa dhembe: 

anej kshojne vetem meshkujt per turizem sportiv.... :perqeshje: 

apo jo nero  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marya

> plasem mi   une banoj ne Rome e ketu vapa me lageshtire po na e ze frymen..
> per quanto riguarda alle ferie une me 9 gusht nisem per ne indonezi e malajzi e kthehem andej nga data 5 shtator... po numeroj ditet.. nuk kalojne kurre.. uffffiiiiiiiiiii


merre edhe skenderin t'lutem se s'durohet  :buzeqeshje: me te

----------


## ChuChu

> per quanto riguarda alle ferie une me 9 gusht nisem per ne indonezi e malajzi e kthehem andej nga data 5 shtator... po numeroj ditet.. nuk kalojne kurre.. uffffiiiiiiiiiii


aiii sa qejf, ne indonezi e malajzi. dhe une e kam ndermend nje udhetim andej, por kur t'i vije rradha. te kam zili. 

dona, ku do rrish ne split? kam nje shtepi aty buze detit, nja 15 min larg. eshte parajse.
befshi qejf te dyja.

----------


## skender76

KAT rri tashi... :ngerdheshje:

----------

